# now 15 dpo af cramps but still no show



## ebbie1982

I am now 15 dpo. On Sunday I had bad period pain for two hours and a slight bleed then nothing. Now today I got period cramps and thought af was going to start but again its vansished. Since 2 DPO i have had terrible emotions and boob pain. Whats happening???


----------



## betty14

Have you tested? X


----------



## librababy

When are you going to test? I had af like cramps with ds and really think I was going to come on but never did! Good luck and hope you get you sticky BFP, it's quite normal to have little bleeds in early pregnancy


----------



## ebbie1982

I was going to test today but then with the pains i got I decided it was silly to. Did u really feel like af was coming any second? We have been trying for a year now. Normally I get these cramps an hour before af comes but she just hasnt arrived


----------



## librababy

yep sure did. I was certain she was going to arrive buut she never did. It took me 8 weeks to get a BFP with DS as well, I tested every week and got BFN then all of a sudden BFP. I knew something was going on though as I felt bloody rotten lol. Test tomorrow morning with FMU xx


----------



## ebbie1982

Whats FMU? 
My boobs kill but other than being so low ( i actually quit my job yesterday as was convinced it was making me low) I had itchy legs and period like cramps but super sore boobs, I have had nothing else. Even when inserting a tampax (tmi) there is no sign of period .
Thank you x x x


----------



## LankyDoodle

Test. I was never more sure AF was coming than I was before I got my bfp with Isabella. I wasn't due my period for nearly a week but I got a bfp that day after lots of cramping and just a feeling of knowing.

I say test!


----------



## Cookie_88

FMU - fresh mornin urine. 

FX u get ur bfp xxx


----------



## Cookie_88

Ment first morning lol. First pee of the day lol


----------



## ebbie1982

I was convinced i was pG due to the boob pain and emotion. Crying as opposed to angry which is my normal PMT then i decided to wait till af due so as not to get disappointed too early as I have done every month. 3 dpo I woke up feeling af was here, a heavy dragging period pain in my lower tummy and super sore boobs. This continued till sunday and then the 2 hour pain and tiny bleed. I had a Cheri reading which said June also!


----------



## thedog

test test test!
With DS i was convinced AF was about to start, i had cramps, bloating etc, got a bfp! xx


----------



## ebbie1982

Thank you! I have a job interview first thing tomorrow and so if no AF i will do Friday morning. I know when I ovulated which was the 7th/8th so implant would have been sunday which is 12 dpo. Is this too late? It just makes sense with the tiny bleed i had!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Wow, job interview already?! Quick work!


----------



## librababy

test test test, lots of luck hun xx


----------



## ebbie1982

Fingers crossed but do u not think i would have more signs at this stage? I have 4 interviews in total! If i am lucky enough for BFP no mat pay for me lol! I dont care though!!!!! I just want a BFP. Its my wedding in september and it would be ace to be PG!


----------



## Twinkl3

o0o Test! :D

When I was pg I had cramps which I thought was the sign of AF but I tested a few days later and got my BFP.


----------



## ebbie1982

I have convinced myself i am infertile though! I know we did it at the right time but I dont feel sick, dont have a bad taste in my mouth and my nips dont sting so I guess i am late. As i write this i have pulling pains in my very low tummy which i have had for 5 days now :(


----------



## thedog

ebbie1982 said:


> Thank you! I have a job interview first thing tomorrow and so if no AF i will do Friday morning. I know when I ovulated which was the 7th/8th so implant would have been sunday which is 12 dpo. Is this too late? It just makes sense with the tiny bleed i had!

oh wow 12dpo i'm at that today and i had spotting lol, never happens! fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## ebbie1982

i tested at 6 dpo and got BFN... My last test also! Need to buy more


----------



## ebbie1982

Fingers crossed for you too! I am unsure though, if 12 dpo is too late!


----------



## ebbie1982

TMI but inside i cant even find cervi, I feel fat and moist if that is any help!!!!


----------



## betty14

12 DPO isnt too late for implantation so for sure you could be!! X x x


----------



## ebbie1982

What would i feel inside? I tried to check my Cp but found inside fat fleshy and moist and no blood?


----------



## betty14

I don't check cp, but I think your cervix goes up high in pregnancy but I could be wrong, maybe google it for confirmation, I really think you should test!! 

X x x


----------



## ebbie1982

Well I woke up with such bad cramps that I couldnt go to interview and still no af or even a hint of it other than the cramps. Boobs still totally killing me. Sofa, pjs and hot water bottle!


----------



## betty14

Aww sorry to hear that, have you tested yet? X


----------



## LankyDoodle

Yeh cervix goes high and closed during pregnancy then slowly opens and comes down and forwards during labour.

When the cervix is high and open, you are v fertile. The lower it is, the less fertile you are.


----------



## swanxxsong

my AF cramps were awful, I would have bet my life I was getting :witch: and turned out, it was a :bfp:! I'd totally test if I were you!


----------



## nikkchikk

I was CONVINCED I was starting AF 12DPO and 13DPO because of cramps and huge/sore on the sides boobs. I took an HPT the evening of 13DPO and got a VERY FAINT :bfp:! What you are feeling MAY be pg symptoms!


----------



## nikkchikk

Oh and about the cervix, I know it is not supposed to matter in determining early pregnancy, but in my case, my cervix was VERY HIGH 11DPO and remained high until today, 14DPO, one day after I got BFP. It's still up there. Here were my symptoms:

I am 26. My cycle is usually 28-29 days. I have been off birth control for 1 and a half years (after being on it for 9 years) No know fertility issues. I do not chart. Baby Dancing 8 days prior to and 2 days after ovulation (Man, how am I able to walk?)

1 DPO: AF cramps, like ones that I have when I am on my period. Never have I experienced cramps at O...never! EWCM

2-3 DPO: AF cramps like day 1. EWCM

4 DPO: Boobs start to feel achy at night, like my bra is too tight! No other feelings except occasional twinge. CM is scarce, but what little there is is cloudy white. Cervix feels soft and low

5 DPO: Boobs sore on the sides and underneath. They just feel heavy. CM is scarce, but what little there is is cloudy white.Cervix feels soft and low

6 DPO: Boobs feel fine now. Sharp, pulsing twinge on left side all day. CM is cloudy white and flaky.but i just have that wet feeling. Cervix feels FIRM and low.

7 DPO: Feeling nothing all day until 3pm. Start to feel pre-AF cramps, like AF will show up any day. CM is abundant, thick, and yellow tinged. This is the most Ive had since O. Cervix low and FIRM....1 hour later, cervical exam showed BROWN SPOTTING IN CM!!! Feeling pretty confident that this is implantation spotting!!!!! AHHH!!! Not going to get too crazy though; I am still planning on waiting until 12DPO to test! 

8 DPO: No symptoms

9 DPO: EXTREMELY dizzy and nauseated. Feel like passing out when shopping in the late morning. 

10 DPO: No symptoms.

11 DPO: Cervix VERY HIGH and flaky CM but no symptoms. Decided to take HPT mid afternoon. Only held urine for 2 hours. BFN.

12 DPO: Cervix still very high with flaky CM, wet feeling. I am SUPER crampy, like AF is coming. Decided to take another HPT, this time using FMU. Well, another BFN. I am starting to wonder if I just tested to early. Feeling very sad and discouraged today. Decided to wait until I have missed AF before testing again. The BFNs just KILL my mood. Still VERY crampy. Had 2 beers at dinner because I had given up hope!

13DPO: Well, I caved and did a FMU very early in the morning. Seemed to be a BFN. Very depressed. Crampy all day. Cervix high and medium firm. Wet feeling ALL DAY, creamy, bright white CM. Boobs are HUGE, and sides are beginning to get sore. I am convinced my period is coming anytime. At 6:30pm, I decide to use my last HPT for the hell of it, fully thinking it will be negative.....I use a cup to catch my urine. I smell it. It smells, uh, burnt. Very strange. Not sure what compelled me to do that! I dip the test and wait for the results.....what is that? Is that a pink line? Why, yes it is! Faint, but THERE! I decide to compare it to my morning test. Lo and behold, there IS a VERY VERY faint line on the FMU test! In my sleepy daze, I did not see it!! So, clear BFP the evening of 13DPO!! 

14DPO: Still on cloud 9. Tested in the morning....still pregnant! Boobs huge, and VERY sore on the sides. Cramping still there, but milder. No other symptoms!


----------



## ebbie1982

Thanks ladies! Well I am defo testing in the morning unless the cow bag arrives lol! Today one nipple has become a bit fatter. Thats the only way to describe it. Also the little white lumps around the nipples seem more prominent. I have lower back ache and twinges like AF in my tummy but not like this morning as that was really bad! I will keep you posted. Hope you guys are all good!


----------



## ebbie1982

Oh and still very sore boobs especially on the sides


----------



## Vic20581

Congrats girls on your bfp, hope i get one soon 
xx


----------



## ebbie1982

Me too! How long have you been ttc? Its been a year now for us x


----------



## Vic20581

This is the proper first cycle, but kinda been off bcp for a yr but not really trying. 
xx


----------

